# A haunting on Oak Knoll 2015



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello all here is my haunt for this year:

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202015/SDV_0321_zpsrxajdqkk.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202015/SDV_0325_zpsyxigcswe.mp4

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v147/jmalt31/Halloween%202015/SDV_0324_zps2f7jjso1.mp4


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

That candy machine is too funny ...so which is the magic button to get the candy???


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

the big red one on the right - you can more of it in this post in the showroom:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=42336


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You can tell the candy machine was a big draw because the kids had to be brave enough to go by the big evil dude to get to it.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Love the interactive nature of your haunt, that is a really good idea!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Love your haunt! The pumpkin head creature is super cool and that is a really unique idea on the candy machine. The kids seemed to love it. That one little girl in the gray shirt was really bossing the other kids, pushing their hands away and stuff, ha, ha. She had a really long, Arsenio-Hall-type index finger. (now that is scary!)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Last words--Hey ya all watch this--love it. Your candy machine is mighty cool and looks like the kids think so too!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Oh yeah, that candy machine is really cool! Nice haunt.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments - the little girl (the boss) was Bella one of the neighbors kids her older sister was next to her. Since she is the youngest of the group she is the scrappiest one.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

What a treat for the kids!!! That candy machine is awesomesauce!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh dude that is one super cool candy machine! Your entire set up is super creepy. I hope the neighborhood kids know how lucky they are. Not only do you have a super set up, it looks like your the only house on the culdesac that does anything at all!


----------

